# Celdas solares con transistores



## Selkir (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola amigos!
Últimamente me ha dado por investigar sobre las energías renovables, en concreto por las solar.
Un conocido me comentó que se pueden hacer celdas solares de forma casera con Dióxido de Titanio y no se que más (encontré algo en castellano, pero lo más extenso lo encontré en un archivo que está en ingles, el problema es que pesa más de 1MB y no se como lo puedo subir; está en PDF, si alguien sabe que me lo diga y lo subo en nada).
Y bueno, como la búsqueda siguió me encontré con el siguiente Link
La verdad, no se si esto es cierto, por eso me gustaría que vosotros me dieseis vuestra opinión sobre esto.

Y de funcionar esto, se me ha ocurrido un pequeño montaje, que es el siguiente:
-Hacer varias placas con 20 transistores en serie cada una (para tener 12V) y estás placas unirlas en paralelo para aumentar la _I_. La energía generada en las placas almacenarla en unos acumuladores, usar esta energía únicamente para alumbrar una pequeña instalación de leds (simplemente para no darme una buena antes de dormir) y que luego por el día los acumuladores de vuelvan a cargar.
La verdad, no tengo ni idea de como podía salir esto, ya que nunca he trabajado con acumuladores (tampoco estoy seguro que se llamen así).

Bueno, espero haberme explicado bastante claro y espero vuestras respuestas lo antes posible, tanto si se puede hacer como no.


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2009)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Y bueno, como la búsqueda siguió me encontré con el siguiente Link
> La verdad, no se si esto es cierto, por eso me gustaría que vosotros me dieseis vuestra opinión sobre esto.


Ese efecto es propio de las junturas PN. Por que crees que funcionan los fotodiodos y los fototransistores?

El problema es que para tener una corriente 'util' necesitas junturas con superficie. Y la que tenes por cada transistor es muy poca.  Eso solo sirve como experimento didactico. 

Destapa un 2N3055,  medi la corriente que te entrega a pleno sol y despues calcula cuantos necesitarias ($) y el espacio que ocuparian.
Despues compara eso con usar directamente una celda solar.


----------



## Selkir (Abr 21, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Destapa un 2N3055,  medi la corriente que te entrega a pleno sol y despues calcula cuantos necesitarias ($) y el espacio que ocuparian.
> Despues compara eso con usar directamente una celda solar.


Creo que no me hace falta destapar nada, me hago a la idea jeje

Bueno, aquí os deja un link sobre celdas solares caseras (o eso creo) y también me decís como veis el tema, ok? Está en ingles el documento, en cuando pueda lo subo traducido, pero no prometo nada.


Muchas gracias por tu pronto respuesta, Eduardo.[/url]


----------



## mario_1194 (Jun 24, 2009)

Con que puedo destapar un transistor sin dañarlo?


----------



## mario_1194 (Sep 16, 2009)

al decir que al transistor 2n3055 se le tiene q unir el colector con el emisor a que se refiere si solo tiene dos patas????????


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2009)

Las patas son base y emisor.  Donde crees que esta conectado el colector?

Respecto a tu pregunta anterior sobre como destaparlo, lo mas facil es con amoladora.


----------



## mario_1194 (Abr 9, 2010)

hey tarde pero gracias
ahora que ya estoy estudiando electronica esas preguntas suenan tan obvias q hasta dan pena XD


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 9, 2010)

aqui hay algo que pueden hacer caseramente...

http://solucionessolares.blogspot.com/2008/08/celda-solar-casera-proyecto-de-ciencias.html


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

Este foro se parece mucho a esta otro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...genera-diferencia-potencial-26803/index2.html

tienen en comun el efecto corpuscular de la luz en materiales semiconductores.

Saludos


----------

